# 5yr old ferret stopped using tray



## roonie_222 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have had my 2 ferrets for 5 years and he has suddenly stopped using the litter tray in his cage. when out at playtime he always uses the litter tray then. but when in his cage he will now use the floor space on the same level as his litter tray instead, he isnt even using a specific corner so that i can just move the litter tray. 

sometimes he even just hangs over the edge of the ramp and pees without even going down the stairs.

ive cleared up all his messes and placed them in the litter tray to encourage him, and ive even blocked off the other half of that level to discourage it but he wont use the tray now? help!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Any sharp bits on the tray he may have caught himself on?


----------



## roonie_222 (Jul 1, 2010)

no its all plastic, and in good condition.


----------



## roonie_222 (Jul 1, 2010)

no worries, i tried the litter tray in a different corner and he seems to be using it! guess he just wanted a change!


----------

